# when you go in your loft?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

how do you prevent your pigeons from flying away out the door?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Some people don't belive this works, I belive it does and there may be someone here who could back me up but you could probably try the 'close the door' method for preventing pigeons flying through open doorways.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

thepigeonkey said:


> Some people don't belive this works, I belive it does and there may be someone here who could back me up but you could probably try the 'close the door' method for preventing pigeons flying through open doorways.


LOL No, i mean when you open the door to feed the pigeons, some must fly over your head wouldn't they?

I mean old birds that you bought from someone else not yb your raised on your own.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've only had 1 bird get out when I opened the door......it was a hand raised bird that always greeted me at the door....I made the mistake of opening the door and bending over to pick something up. She landed on my back and 'bounced' out the door...she was as horrified as I was  She had never been out. She explored the neighborhood for 2 days, coming back every morning and evening trying to get back inside, but I don't have a trap. I rigged up a cage next to the flight cage door and she finally went inside.
But anyway, now I just wave my hands before opening the door (its screen so they can see me coming), and don't let them greet me at the door anymore! And that little hen has NEVER gone near the door again


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I use sliding doors to divid my loft, this makes it a little harder for the birds to sneak by.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Another thing that helps, but not a sure thing, is to have your door open into the loft and not open out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I had 2 birds leave the loft through the door when i bent down to pick up the waterer. and had to drive 40 miles to where i got them to get them back, two different times. I made the door open in on my new loft and solved the problem.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah seems like they want to fly back to get away from the door coming at them.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Door opening inwards is good, but if you want to be double safe, add a small 
2ft x 2ft "entrance porch" with 2nd door. Neednt be fancy, just framing & cover with chicken wire (yes I said chicken wire lol) Its not a predator proof thing, just a safe entry compartment so you can enter porch, shut door behind you, then open door to loft.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 2 ft walk way across the back of my loft, If they get out the are not really out.
Dave


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Pigeonfriends said:


> LOL No, i mean when you open the door to feed the pigeons, some must fly over your head wouldn't they?
> 
> I mean old birds that you bought from someone else not yb your raised on your own.


O I C wat u mean. lol

I have one Theif pouter who used to always get out. As you know pigeons are birds of habbit. Once they do it once or twice they are in the habbit.

Now I'm really careful to not let her out. Shes naughty and always sits on the neighbours house grrrrrr.

What kind of pigeons do you have?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> how do you prevent your pigeons from flying away out the door?


you go in and close the door behind you....always. I have never had one dive bomb the door to escape though.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Quazar said:


> Door opening inwards is good, but if you want to be double safe, add a small
> 2ft x 2ft "entrance porch" with 2nd door. Neednt be fancy, just framing & cover with chicken wire (yes I said chicken wire lol) Its not a predator proof thing, just a safe entry compartment so you can enter porch, shut door behind you, then open door to loft.


We got basically the same as Bob, though the porch has strong aviary mesh (or hardware cloth) as it was built in when the aviary was constructed. Have that on our 2nd small aviary, too, as we keep Collared Doves there and they are fast and sneaky  Definitely worth doing.


----------



## hotdiggity (Feb 9, 2012)

a net,with 2. inch squares,can be hung like a curtain,in front of any door,then you step in front of the curtain,before you open the door.
you can also hang the net on the inside in front of the door.

its fast and prevents escapes.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hotdiggity said:


> a net,with 2. inch squares,can be hung like a curtain,in front of any door,then you step in front of the curtain,before you open the door.
> you can also hang the net on the inside in front of the door.
> 
> its fast and prevents escapes.


I did this in my old loft because the door was tall. I used door screening. My door swung outward, so I hung it on the inside with a slit up the middle. Worked great. I made the doors on my new lofts lower...just my height.


----------



## mosman (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a small cage, and was cleaning yesterday. Had my white female bolt over my shoulder and out she went. Spooked up into a tree and then was chased out of the yard by a Coopers hawk again, and I haven't seen her since And now its snowing...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mosman said:


> I have a small cage, and was cleaning yesterday. Had my white female bolt over my shoulder and out she went. Spooked up into a tree and then was chased out of the yard by a Coopers hawk again, and I haven't seen her since And now its snowing...


well crapola!... that makes for not so good of a day.. hopefully her skills are better than his. If she did not get killed, she will be back , esp if she is a homing pigeon.


----------



## mosman (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya she is a homer, and like I said, I didnt see them in a tree or on the ground anywhere for several blocks . I even looked under bushes. I hope she has the stamina to out fly it tho. She hasnt had much exercise lately


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Door opening inwards is good, but if you want to be double safe, add a small
> 2ft x 2ft "entrance porch" with 2nd door. Neednt be fancy, just framing & cover with chicken wire (yes I said chicken wire lol) Its not a predator proof thing, just a safe entry compartment so you can enter porch, shut door behind you, then open door to loft.


Definitely the best way.
We picked up a 16'x6' flight cage from a guy who worked for the fish and game had to rehab falcons and such.
They required him to build a second door on it. We took it off as we didn't want the extra space. Plus it is our flying loft so no big deal if they get out. Would have been nice to save it and use on our breeding loft as we have had a door problem in the past. [left open at night]


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a second screen door that goes inward. Which I use also for the hot days.


----------



## rittert3 (Nov 3, 2011)

John_D said:


> We got basically the same as Bob, though the porch has strong aviary mesh (or hardware cloth) as it was built in when the aviary was constructed. Have that on our 2nd small aviary, too, as we keep Collared Doves there and they are fast and sneaky  Definitely worth doing.


I like this idea and plan to use it on my puddle duck and pheasant pens. As for my pigeons, I've never housed them in a convenional loft.


----------

